# Chestnut or Sorrel?



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm horrible at this. So I am told that this horse is chestnut because she has a darker coat with a flaxen mane and tail. Is that true?

















So is the difference between sorrel and chestnut just a flaxen mane? And what the heck does liver chestnut look like?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorrel and chestnut are the same color. Having a flaxen mane and tail are just variations of the color.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed with Speed Racer. They are the same color, it just depends on who you are talking to and certain registries. Flaxen mane and tail can come with either.
Liver chestnut is a dark chestnut/sorrel
This would be considered a liver chestnut
I've heard people refer to them as "black chestnuts" before as well...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

English riders tend to go with "chestnut" and Western riders tend to go with "sorrel". Liver chestnuts have a browner tone to them.

Additionally, Everyone knows chestnut mares are crazy! (kidding!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

They are the same, but in the APHA you can register chestnut or sorrel. Here is the guide from the APHA. Coat Colors
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't rely on registries for color information... they are notoriously behind when it comes to genetics 

Chestnut and sorrel are genetically the same color.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Agree with above. Same colour, just different ways people use it . By the way your mare is STUNNING .


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Genetically, chestnut, sorrel, flaxen chestnut, and liver chestnut are all exactly the same- though some breeds may be homozygous for certain shades or variations of the color. I believe your horse is a flaxen chestnut sabino. 









Flaxen Liver chestnut Icelandic








Red Chestnut 








Flaxen Chestnut arab 








Liver Chestnut Arab








Sorrel stock horse


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow thank you everybody! The most simple thing has confused me for eleven years.



> They are the same, but in the APHA you can register chestnut or sorrel. Here is the guide from the APHA.


Thank you for making that point. Since I have been involved in APHA for most of my horse life, that is what has confused me most.


----------

